# Old PC games you loved



## tangaloomababe

At the moment I am packing up stuff getting ready for the big move in two weeks. Along the way I have come accross a couple of old games I used to play on my very first computer, an old 486, DOS based with Windows 3.1

However yesterday I had a great find.......

A whole box full of floppy discs, what memories... I have DOOM on 3 discs, Bio Menace (I loved that game) Rise of the Triad (ROTT), One must fall, Lemmings, Cosmo's Adventures and the list continues.

I had a laugh and it brough back some memories but I can't play them, *my computer says NO.*

I found my copy of Day of the Tentacle awhile back and was able to get that running with a little program downladed from the internet called scrumm vm, so that was fantastic fun, I had forgotten a lot of it, so it was great fun trying to remember, took me awhile but I got there, sometimes I knew what I had to do, but couldn't remember how to go about it.

Ok for those of you who remember the good old days, what old games did you enjoy playing?


----------



## Lenny

*Lemmings*. The best PC game there was! 

And one of the games that came with Windows 95 - *Hover*.


----------



## Overread

My family entered the computer era late - so my earliest fav are Starcraft, warcraft 2, Lemmings 

the oldest are some of the best - Baldurs Gate anyone?


----------



## tangaloomababe

My son used to play that one but we need to go really old here, I am feeling a bit ancient yet my first computer would have only been 14 yrs or so ago, golly how far we have come.  My mobile phone has more memory than these old floppys would have had!!!!!


----------



## Lenny

And that took, what, ten years to accomplish? Maybe fifteen? In just a few since, you can buy discs that have more storage than the majority of laptops and computers (I'm thinking of dual-layer Blu-ray discs - 50gb. Heck, in a year or two, the eight layer, 200gb discs will be on the market!).

And then look at USB pens. I have a 4gb one - a year ago, it was £80. Not it's £30, and you can get one four times the size for £90. Terrabyte hard disks are on sale for less than 50 cents a gigabyte.

It's going away from gaming... let's put it another way - I could install all the original Sims games on my USB pen.


----------



## tangaloomababe

Ahhh yes Lenny but what fun you could have, destroying lives with the flick of a pen.  Always like that about the sims, if you got sick of them, you could make their life hell!!!!!

But you are right Lenny it just keeps advancing so fast, once I knew alot about computers and I was an absolute wiz with Dos, now my son calls me a dinasour (in a nice way of course) makes me feel I am 90, when I have a long way to go yet and says you wouldn't understand. ah well. He had a good laugh to yesterday with the stuff I unearthed.


----------



## Lenny

I don't see why people getting older shouldn't understand. My Grandad turned 78 a few months ago, and he recently bought himself a new Mac that he's been going on about for ages. He loves his computers.

And I've got an old Olivetti 486 on top of my wardrobe!  16mb RAM, 600mb HDD, no USB, no CD, 256 colour graphics, Windows 95. Wonderful little machine.


----------



## tangaloomababe

Oh Lenny such memories.


I loved my huge 486, I remember when I got it, I was told it was the fastest thing around, huge memory(you'll never fill that up) Well six months later it was out of date and even my old one I use now is pretty well passed playing anything new, but it does what I need it to do. I keep all my school work on it and email and stuff without any problems.  Ok so I turn it on, go away and ake coffee and return and its just finished loading, but what the heck.
My son has this wiz bang thing that is so fast you don't even get a chance to drink your coffee, but his time will come, one day to will be old and slow!


----------



## Overread

That last comment reminds me so much of a mork and mindy episode about robots . . . . . . its too late for me to think coherently!

and i just remembered that we used to have an old commador 64 - only for a short time as we bought it off a friend and it worked great - till my day plug  the wrong socket in - die before i could master any such a shame


----------



## Lenny

I remember when we got our first PC - the Olivetti 486. 12 years ago, ish. I was five. Cost us nearly £2,000 to get it. Floppy disks? They'll last you for years! You'll never fill them, let alone the hard drive!

CD-Roms? 800mb? They'll last you generations! Your children will still be using the same one when you're decades in the ground!

40gb Hard drive? Impossible to fill! There isn't that much data in the world. You'll never need to upgrade!

4gb USB pen? What do you need that space for? You'll never fill 4gb! (I'm actually seriously thinking of getting me a 16gb USB pen, simply because over the past 11 months, I've filled my 4gb pen countless times! ).

1TB hard disk? Meh. Give it a year, we'll be on petra-bytes! 

I've got one of these whizz-bang things.  30 seconds to load up. Brilliant! Cost me £855 when I built it, last September. And since I've spent £50 on a keyboard, £50 on a mouse, £50 on a graphics card, £120 on a better graphics card, £60 on more RAM, £20 on a mousemat, and I'm considering buying a second monitor. So far that, what, £1300? And I'd like to overclock my processor, just to see what it'll do. 

Heck, this time next year I'll be thinking of building a new PC, simply because this will be so outdated! My friend built one a few weeks ago, slightly higher specs than this one (processor was the model up, and he has a bigger HDD, though I've got two which together out-store his, and it cost him about a quarter of what I paid a year ago.

EDIT: 16gb USB pen, 10 year warranty! Computer hardware and software at amazing prices, available online from Scan Computers UK It's about two inches long, and two cm wide.


----------



## tangaloomababe

Lenny you are the same age as my son, so this must be a boy thing.  He researched for months just what he wanted in his, he couldn't get the monitor he wanted, so we trapsed all over town to get the one he wanted.  It was a very traumatic time for me, brings back awful memories.  The quest for the perfect computer became a nightmare for me.  But he is happy now and by the time he needs to update again, he will have his drivers lisence and he can go get all the stuff he wants himself........


----------



## Lenny

I ought to have mine by now... but I haven't had the money (well, if I hadn't have built the computer, bought my HDTV, and bought my PS3 then I'd have enough to pay for all my lessons, and insurance on a car), and I don't see the need to drive - sure, it'd be nice to know how, but I'm not going to start driving around until I'm out of Uni.

I think it's less of just a boy thing, than a computer geek thing.


----------



## Sephiroth

Frontier (Elite II).  

I spent hundreds, if not thousands of hours playing that.


----------



## Dave

tangaloomababe said:


> I had a laugh and it brough back some memories but I can't play them, *my computer says NO.*


 I don't know about DOS games, but there are many Basic Interpreters with links to old BASIC games. Here is one:
Free BASIC Compilers and Interpreters (thefreecountry.com)

I'd be surprised if you can't find some way to play your DOS retro games if you really, really wanted to.

The problem with my old BASIC games is that they are stored on audio cassettes. The cost of equipment to hook up and read the files doesn't make it worth it.

Unfortunately, while they bring back memories, they really aren't very exciting - Space Invaders, Breakout.

It is very easy to find all these old games on emulation sites anyway and play them online.


----------



## Pyan

PC games?

* SimCity III, Civilization II, Age of Empires/Kings/Mythology, The Settlers*, on Windows '98....

But I go all the way back to the ZX 81, so it's the Spectrum games I remember best..........


----------



## HoopyFrood

Ages of Empires! Freaking love that game! And Empire Earth...all those kinds of 'build-'em-up-and-smash-your-opponents type games. The Sims is mightily addictive too. I like finding inventive ways to kill people off. And Lemmings! I love that game. 

Ah, I remember the old Spectrum games as well. Used to like Oh Mummy! And a really hard game that involved eggs with different personalities, I forget it's name...


----------



## Somni

Civilization II and Alpha Centauri are two favourites I still play.
I used to play a lot of Dungeon Master 3: Legend of Skullkeep.  Had about an inch thick stack of floppies to make it work.  Never managed to finish it as i could not beat one of the traps and now nothing runs it.

Worms and Lemmings also have fond memories.


----------



## Pyan

HoopyFrood said:


> And a really hard game that involved eggs with different personalities, I forget it's name...



Chuckie Egg?


----------



## Foxbat

I liked, *Birth Of The Federation*, *Breach *and *Laser Squad*


----------



## Talysia

HoopyFrood said:


> Ah, I remember the old Spectrum games as well. Used to like Oh Mummy! And a really hard game that involved eggs with different personalities, I forget it's name...


 
We used to have a few games that sounded like that, only I can't remember exactly what they were called - Dizzy Egg, or something like that.  Wow, this thread really takes me back...


----------



## Dave

Talysia said:


> We used to have a few games that sounded like that, only I can't remember exactly what they were called - Dizzy Egg, or something like that.


We had those too: Treasure Island Dizzy and Magicland Dizzy.


----------



## HoopyFrood

Yes, I was going to come back and mention that I remembered "Dizzy" somewhere. Yeah, that's it! Bloody hard game, my brother and I were never able to get very far with it.


----------



## Marky Lazer

Magical Tree! And whoa-oh-a, you said Days of the Tentacle!?


----------



## tangaloomababe

Yes Mark Day of the Tentacle was a Lucas Art game.  Just loved it, so wacky and weird and the more absurd something seemed, the more likely it was to work! Purple Tentacle was planning to take over the world and the three characters had to stop him from doing it, however one ended up two hundred years in the past and one two hundred years into the future, the last one stayed where he was.  They were all in the same place but at different times. 
Have you played it?


----------



## Lenny

Lawks! How could I forget *Worms*!


----------



## tangaloomababe

I have not played worms lenny, was it good?


----------



## Lenny

The original was a classic. As was *Worms 2*. They've been good since, but the first two on PC were the best, by far.

By the way, I'm not happy, tanga. These people have turned our little tech discussion into an on-topic thread. How could they?!


----------



## tangaloomababe

Its the way these threads sometimes go Lenny, sometimes you have to grin and bare it.  Don't worry someone will bring it back on track.


----------



## Quokka

I've posted a few times recently about Commodore64 games so putting that aside any of the early Sierra games like Lesuire Suit Larry and Police/Kings/Space quest. There was also a one on one basketball game called Dr J vs Larry Bird, the game was fun but it always just turned into a contest for who could smash the backboard the most times.


----------



## Talysia

Lenny said:


> Lawks! How could I forget *Worms*!


 
Oh, I loved Worms!  One of my favourite pc games.


----------



## Overread

All hail the mighty worms!

Another classic to add to the list - Imperium Galactica 2 - build your own empire in space - my only gripe that I ever had was that the AI would put all its ships into one super fleet - and if that ever beat you it was generally game over.


----------



## Ragnar

Wow. This takes me back - I've still got the original Shareware version of Wolfenstein on a disk somewhere & can remember when Doom was absolutely jaw-droppingly state of the art.

I remember when games used to run straight from one single floppy disk - classics like Dungeon Master, Captive, Populous, Powermonger, Civilization etc.... games so simple and straightforward but you could play them for hours & hours at a time. I hate to think about how much time I spent playing the original Civilisation - I know it was the first game that had me sitting up and realising that it was morning and I'd been playing all night.

... and the exquisite torture of spending hours tweaking your autoexec.bat & config.sys files & making boot disks just to try & get Ultima 7 working with sound. 

Happy days


----------



## gully_foyle

Lemmings, the original simcity, and a little known game called Tunnels of Armageddon. Basically you flew through tunnels and shot at things. Very mesmerising depending on what you had recently inhaled or consumed. Those were the days.


----------



## Marky Lazer

tangaloomababe said:


> Yes Mark Day of the Tentacle was a Lucas Art game.  Just loved it, so wacky and weird and the more absurd something seemed, the more likely it was to work! Purple Tentacle was planning to take over the world and the three characters had to stop him from doing it, however one ended up two hundred years in the past and one two hundred years into the future, the last one stayed where he was.  They were all in the same place but at different times.
> Have you played it?


Yes, yes! Remember you had to put the hamster in the freezer?


----------



## Sir_Sparhawk

> I'd be surprised if you can't find some way to play your DOS retro games if you really, really wanted to.



Dosbox is a Dos emulator which works most of the time (soz cant remember the link)


----------



## tangaloomababe

Originally posted by Mark Lazer



> Yes, yes! Remember you had to put the hamster in the freezer?


I do Mark!  What I liked even more was how you made his little jumper for when he was thawed out in Laverne's time.  I also loved how you bored the horse to sleep and stole his teeth!!!

Originally posted by Sir Sparhawk



> Dosbox is a Dos emulator which works most of the time (soz cant remember the link)



Yes I have heard of DOS box. works similar to Scrumm VM, which I found relatively easy to set up.


----------



## dustinzgirl

Myst, Diablo, Doom.

Those were my bread and butter in the early 90's.

Prior to that, it was mainly floppy games that I don't even think had names, and not the 3.5 floppies, the five inchers. We still have some around her somewheres, I should go look and see if any of them have names.


----------



## tangaloomababe

Dusty I loved Myst, it was probably one of the first adventure games I played, took me six months to finish it.  The first night or more the first week, I couldn't leave it.


----------



## Overread

dustinzgirl - never got hooked on Diablo - but still hooked on Diablo 2 and its expansion set

Must say I tried out myst and it made my head hurt too much - just could not work out what the heck was going on - or what I was ment to do - but at the time it was worth it to wander around and gawp at the beautiful graphics


----------



## raise-an-empire

i played some wicked old games when i was younger.
such as: Darkseed
            Lure of the Temptress
            The 7th Guest
     and  The 11th Hour

All very hard games.  I assure you.
Great though, absolutely fantastic.


----------



## tangaloomababe

I have heard of the last two RAE which reminds me then of Return to Zork and Phantasmagoria (the original one) Also The Beast Within.
Oh my gosh they are all coming back to me now....


----------



## raise-an-empire

OMG.
PHANTASMAGORIA WAS SO SCARY AND GRUESOME...
very good though


----------



## tangaloomababe

Yep I freaked, couldn't play it at night though, to scary!  At one point near then end, I was almost to frightened to play.


----------



## Snowdog

My first ever PC game (I had various other computers before - Dragon 32, Atari ST and Commodore Amiga) is still the best I've ever played in terms of gameplay and immersion, a game called Starflight. Another one called Starfleet 1 (based loosely on Star Trek) was also great, and had the thickest manual I've ever seen. There were hundreds of key combinations for the various ships systems - no mouse back then.

Other old games I enjoyed that spring to mind - what do you class as 'old' anyway? - were Defender of the Crown, Might & Magic 2, Leaderboard (golf game). Zork and other text adventures were maddening because I always got stuck eventually. Warlords and of course Civilization. And Colonisation - that was a great game as well.


----------



## Fake Vencar

The Settlers. First game i ever played


----------



## Aerandir

I recently took a trip down gaming memory lane myself. I moved in with my g/f and decided to peak inside the boxes I've been lugging around from place to place without knowing exactly what was in them. I found a bounty of old floppy, and some actual disc games. 

The ones that come to mind off the bat are;

All blizzard games Warcraft 1-3; Starcraft; Diablo

Kings Quest, Heroes Quest, and Space Quest - Sierra is responsible for almost as many hours in front of the comp as Blizzard is

Leisure Suit Larry

Master of Orion

Wing Commander

Rebel Assualt

Myst

Doom

Duke Nuke'em

Quake

etc... way too many to list


----------



## applewood16

Lemmings was a great game! It's funny how today we have all these advanced consoles and games and yet those lucky enough to have played those games still prefer them! Today's games, in my opinion anyway, have become too complicated and you end up wracking your brains without having any fun. 

Hey, I was wondering, there was this game with 4 wizards, a blue, a green, a red and a yellow one who had to get through this maze, kind of like Pacman. I also remember (or well I think) that there were green monsters and rocks to break. If anyone remembers its name PLEASE tell me. lol


----------



## durlanac

hi all,I can't remember the name of one game.i played it long time ago on pc 486.it's about 3 guys(like the vikings) going in action and u could change between them as they run one behind one(like the animaniacs- sega game).Each of one had a weapon,i remember that one had a baseball bat and hat.at the end of one level when u had to kill the boss u were running around him(like hercules sliceing heads on one level).as i recall that level was at the junk yard.i hope that this is enough informations for someone to recognize the game.thx


PS: I Still Play worms (WWP)


----------



## mosaix

*Monkey Island*


----------



## durlanac

nope,it's not that game but thx for trieing.if someone know plz help


----------



## tangaloomababe

mosiax: loved the monkey island series I think the first was they best though.


----------



## Overread

durlanac: would it possible be "The Lost Vikings"?
Blizzard did a remake of this for the GBA:  Blizzard Entertainment - Blizzard Classic Arcade


----------



## durlanac

no it's not lost viking.i know that game.i said in my post LIKE vikings.but thx again for trieing


----------



## white_wanderer

Worms - how I loved those exploding sheep!

I also had "War of the Worlds" (musical version) for the PC.  It doesn't run now on mine, so i've had to buy and old pc to play it on.

Anyone used to play Jedi Knight or X-wing series?

I also used to play Janes  US Navy Fighters.


----------



## Joel007

I used to play all the X-Wing series I could get my hands on, I don't have a joystick anymore though. 

And I have been playing the Jedi Knight games since _Dark Forces _


----------



## JDP

I used to love Day of the Tentacle, Sam & Max Hit The Road & Indiana Jones & the fate of Atlantis - Even the crumby midi Indy theme warmed the cockles of me heart.

I never completed Return to Zork because of some massive troll or something. I remember having an anthology of all the Zork text adventures, plus some some science-fictiony thing called Earthfall or something. Wasn't that keen on them though.

Oh, and Speedball was a classic too.


----------



## Quokka

applewood16 said:


> Lemmings was a great game! It's funny how today we have all these advanced consoles and games and yet those lucky enough to have played those games still prefer them! Today's games, in my opinion anyway, have become too complicated and you end up wracking your brains without having any fun.
> 
> Hey, I was wondering, there was this game with 4 wizards, a blue, a green, a red and a yellow one who had to get through this maze, kind of like Pacman. I also remember (or well I think) that there were green monsters and rocks to break. If anyone remembers its name PLEASE tell me. lol


 
That almost has to be _Gauntlet_, except only the yellow guy was a wizard, red was an axe throwing barbarian, green elven archer and blue sword wielding amazon.... I think. 


It was only a few years back that I played a port of Atari's _Adventure_ (1978)for the first time and was suprised how much I enjoyed it, enough atleast to play it in small spurts until I had finished it. Then again I really enjoy retro games as well as looking into the history of computer gaming and its probably safe to say that _Adventure_ was one of those 'landmark' games.

I remember when our school first started computer classes there was a game where you had to go through mazes and complete tasks in order to hatch your dinosaur egg and that if you got it wrong you hatched something else all together, it was probably and educational based game and I have no idea now what it was called but at the time that and moon patrol seemed so cool .


----------



## mosaix

tangaloomababe said:


> mosiax: loved the monkey island series I think the first was they best though.




I agree. There has never been anything quite like it. 

No violence, no guns, no-one dies - but great fun!


----------



## Joel007

Unless you count the brutal insults 

"You're as repulsive as a chimpanzee in a negligé."
"I look that much like your fiancée?"


----------



## Tel Janin

Dark Heard of Uukrul, and Darklands.  These were Dos based, but if you want really old, mouse hunt and Hunt the Wumpus on my TI.  Nothing like games programmed in Basic.


----------



## mosaix

Joel007 said:


> Unless you count the brutal insults
> 
> "You're as repulsive as a chimpanzee in a negligé."
> "I look that much like your fiancée?"



I'd forgotten all about those - absolutely brilliant.


----------



## Green

XWing, Terror from the Deep and Pizza Tycoon were the best games ever. I still have Pizza Tycoon and TFTD for DOSBox  They don't quite hold up any more, but back in the day they were class.

If only I had a joystick, I would be back on XWing faster than you can say, "It's a trap!"


----------



## Joel007

Since when was a simple scouting mission ever pulled off without being attacked by a numerically superior force of eyeballs, squints and dupes?


----------



## Lanista

Lords of Midnight on the Commodore 64....gotta love Luxor the Moonprince, Corleth the Fey and Utarg or Utarg (who was, as I recall, not playable)


----------



## JDP

AAAAAAARRGGH! I almost forgot *UFO: Enemy Unknown* - the single greatest game EVER, bar none (saw terror from the deep somewhere up there and it reminded me). There's nothing even remotely as terrifying as wondering if that ethereal has got enough time units to mind control your sergeant and turn him against the rest of your squad. Awesome.


----------



## vampress13

Unreal Tournament, when i was young i played that game alllllll  the time. that's how i got the nickname "headshot"


----------



## Overread

Ahh another classic game vamp!
I must admit to not being a massive fan of FPS, but this game changed my thoughts on the genre, (though I still can't understand the hype behind Halo).


----------



## scalem X

I loved 'castle of the winds' and 'microman'
then starcraft and quake 3


----------



## vampress13

Halo's fine... but I don't understand why it's as big as it is. I've become obsessed with rpgs, but when i was younger i usually played unreal or half-life. and star wars of course.


----------



## Fake Vencar

vampress13 said:


> Halo's fine... but I don't understand why it's as big as it is. I've become obsessed with rpgs, but when i was younger i usually played unreal or half-life. and star wars of course.



Glad to see another UT fan: we're being ousted by Halo fans at the moment. I also cannot see why it is so big, Halo that is. It is just a very poor shooter in my opinion. Much prefer any UT, even 2003, to it


----------



## Joel007

Unreal, Quake, Starcraft & Half-life... so much good taste 
Halo is good for the Co-op mode, but the multiplayer seems the same as any other FPS. 

I've just gotten back into Soldier of Fortune 2: Double Helix. I'd forgotten how much that game beats all the other FPS games.. being able to dodge duck and lean rather than just staying vertical all the time really adds another dimension to the gunfights.
I've "Bullet time" dodged my way through a hail of AK-74 bullets in real-time


----------



## Lenny

I can't say I like either, to be honest. 

Halo is just generic alien shooter, to me. I've played both 1 and 2, and they just didn't impress me at all.

And as for UT, well, it's not really my type of game.


----------



## Fake Vencar

Ah, well. Anyone else play the good old Heroquest game? First game i played about 11 years back now


----------



## scalem X

The game that uses as much pink/purple as green?


----------



## vampress13

never heard of it. is it any good?


----------



## scalem X

Lol it's old. You still had to type in things like when you get to a tree, you needed to type 'climb'.


----------



## vampress13

wow!... that's different


----------



## Lirael

The games I used to play on the computer weren't known well at all... And I wouldn't classify them as real games, save for The Sims. >_< When I was a really young kid, I played Catz (2, 3, 4 and 5) and Dogz (3, 4 and 5), as well as stupid games like Muppet Treaure Island and The Animals of Farthing Wood. It was only when I got my GBC that I started to play real games like Mario.


----------



## Fake Vencar

scalem X said:


> Lol it's old. You still had to type in things like when you get to a tree, you needed to type 'climb'.



Aye, they were the good old days. Trouble is, i couldn't spell climb as i was only around 4  when i first played it in 1996!


----------



## tangaloomababe

I brought a copy of the very first Phantasmagoria today, hope to have it in a few days, scared the living daylights out of me first time round, I guess it will do the same again but I really wanted to play it again.....


----------



## Joel007

There was an interesting parody of text based games here... Squidi.net - IF Only... Info Page


----------



## Koraf

durlanac said:


> hi all,I can't remember the name of one game.i played it long time ago on pc 486.it's about 3 guys(like the vikings) going in action and u could change between them as they run one behind one(like the animaniacs- sega game).Each of one had a weapon,i remember that one had a baseball bat and hat.at the end of one level when u had to kill the boss u were running around him(like hercules sliceing heads on one level).as i recall that level was at the junk yard.i hope that this is enough informations for someone to recognize the game.thx



Durlanac, i don't know if you still check these boards but I believe the game you're talking about is called Three Dirty Dwarves ... and yes, it was maddeningly addictive. If I remember correctly, one guy had a baseball bat, another had a bowling pin/ball and the third guy had a shotgun. I always had the game running in the top corner of my compter during work hours ... don't know how I never got caught.


In regards to old PC games, quake was a big fav ... and Duke Nukem 3D. I remember having a "quick 5min game before class" with some mates ... 2hours later and 200+ kills each, we decided to give it a little rest 

Had the old Commodore 64 ... with the cartridges and tape deck. Operation Wolf was my fav ... I even had a mouse for it. Also, anyone remember Swiv??? (I believe that was the name)


----------



## tangaloomababe

I remember Duke Nukem 3D.  I actually had Duke before 3D on floppy, you had to change the floppy each time you went to a new level, a lovely little dos game.  Then along came 3D duke and it was just to much for me, serious violence.


----------



## Happy Joe

Oh yeah! old games...
I remember pong...
Atari; tank and racing games, space invaders...

Games that I enjoyed on PC;
Doom (there is a Doom classic mod for Doom 3 that will bring back memories)
Duke Nukem3D
Diablo (I still enjoy Diablo II)
Quake II
Sacrifice (ahead of its time IMO)
Half life 1  (How old does a game have to be to be old?)
Serious Sam deserves a mention

I'm certain that there are more (I have a shelf full that have been played since HL-1)...
Enjoy!


----------



## dwndrgn

JDP said:


> I used to love Day of the Tentacle, Sam & Max Hit The Road & Indiana Jones & the fate of Atlantis - Even the crumby midi Indy theme warmed the cockles of me heart.
> 
> I never completed Return to Zork because of some massive troll or something. I remember having an anthology of all the Zork text adventures, plus some some science-fictiony thing called Earthfall or something. Wasn't that keen on them though.
> 
> Oh, and Speedball was a classic too.


I must be older than dirt because I remember playing the ORIGINAL Zork.  Sigh.  Age just creeps up on ya don't it?


----------



## vampress13

omg, i just remembered... turok dinosaur hunter!!!! lol, one of my first games when i was a wee lass.


----------



## Overread

vamp; for some random reason that reminds me of one of my early games, red alert - funny I could get my parents to allow me to play an 18 rated game, but not to allow me to watch and 18 rated film


----------



## vampress13

my dad didnt mind me watching R movies or "bad" games. i was lucky that way.
they say violent games make kids violent.. but look how i turned out...   hehehe


----------



## tangaloomababe

Well I have my copy of the very first Phantasmagoria and I have to be honest I am making myself scared.  Its not as frightening as I remember it.  Its still alright, took a bit of setting up. I have to play it in Windows 95 compatiability.  I remembered the story takes place over about seven days and not once do they change their clothes.  I am a little sick of our heroin's orange top and black pants!!!


----------



## Ice fyre

I am playing Starcraft again and I remmber Worms but I played it on an Amiga. Civ 2 was one of my favourite games for a while. Working through the Zerg levels on Starcraft. Diablo2 was great not played it for ages may need another copy.


----------



## Hadley

Tomb Raider anyone?


----------



## VoiceInTheDesert

Earth Siege? I still love that game. No other game I've seen since then has had such a good system of locational damage.


----------



## MPorter

Reviving this thread to say: I loved the Neuromancer game when it first came out. And my love of 'Eye of the Beholder' made me buy 'Legend of Grimrock' this week. Now I'm feeling all nostalgic fighting slimes and spiders and giant crabs.

~Mike


----------



## Rodders

Jedi Knight, X-Wing Alliance and Half Life. 

I'd love to see these games redone for modern PCs.


----------



## biodroid

Half Life 1 and 2. 
Neverwinter Nights 1.
Need for Speed Underground 1 and 2 actually most early 2000's prior NFS games were brilliant. 
Call of Duty 1 and 2.
Halo 1. 
Star Wars KOTOR 1.
Quake 1,2,3,4.
Doom 1,2,3.

These games should be re-made into next-gen graphics and physics.


----------



## nubins

Doom3 was only just re-released with a graphics overhaul, although not next gen 

For me.. there are so many old pc games that were "special"..

Monkey Island 2 & Gunship 2000 were the first games i played on a 486DX33 with a whopping 4mb of RAM. They were in colour, proper colour! Played them to death.

Dune 2, Command & Conquer, Warcraft 2, Doom, Doom2, Carmageddon, Xwing, Tie Fighter, Dark Forces + sequels, Quake 2 (hated quake), Ultima Online, Planetside, Baldurs Gate, Planescape Torment, Neverwinter Nights, KOTOR, Jade Empire, GTA3, Halo, Gran Turismo 3, Duke Nukem 3D, AVP, Counterstrike, X-Com 1,2 & 3, sim city 2000, transport tycoon, civilisation, colonisation, alpha centauri, Ultima Underworld 2, Conflict Freespace 2, Total Annihilation, Shogun, Rome and medievil total war and i know ive missed some.. these are all old games that i dearly loved


----------



## Mariella

I had a laugh and it brough back some memories but I can't play them said:
			
		

> my computer says NO.[/B]



Did you try DOS Box?  Great for those old games.  And on my Win 7 system, I run VMWare with a virtual XP session so I can play those 16 bit Win 3.x games as well.


----------



## Mariella

pyan said:


> But I go all the way back to the ZX 81, so it's the Spectrum games I remember best..........



ZX81?!  2 KB of space to write code in.  Bought the darn think back then to write a text based fantasy RPG.


----------



## Pyan

Like The Hobbit? I hope it didn't stop for half a minute all the time to draw a picture, line-by-line!


Just rediscovered the joys of city-building with my old (1999) edition of SimCity 3000. 

"Systems requirements: Windows 95/98" (it says here) "Pentium 166Mhz, 32MB RAM, 230MB free disc space, graphics 2MB, 4xCD-rom"...

Compatible with Windows 8, too.


----------



## Mariella

Snowdog said:


> Other old games I enjoyed that spring to mind - what do you class as 'old' anyway? - were Defender of the Crown, Might & Magic 2, Leaderboard (golf game). Zork and other text adventures were maddening because I always got stuck eventually. Warlords and of course Civilization. And Colonisation - that was a great game as well.



Oh *YES!*  The *Might and Magic* Franchise.  Not Heroes or one of the other spawn, but the original M&M games.  All *nine* of them including the M&M 2 mentioned above.  M&M 1 was fine but with 2 you could get rid of paper and pencil.  While that was a more D&Desque experience, you could not underestimate the impact of on screen automapping and no longer messing up the various maps for all of the sectors in M&M.  M&M 3 brought us into real time RPG adventuring and M&M 6 brought us into the Windows UI.  All in all, two decades of the best adventuring I've ever played.

For scifi, nothing beat 1988's *Star Command* from SSI (remember them?)  It was maddening to find the Princess and spent a long time on that one...


----------



## Mariella

Hadley said:


> Tomb Raider anyone?



I don't think of the TR franchise as that old, but, yeah, played me some TR.


----------



## Warren_Paul

Zombie thread wants brains

Tomb Raider goes back to the original Playstation generation, first surfacing on the Sega Saturn  in 1996, so yeah, it's pretty old, but it's also an IP that is still going strong today -- they just released a new Tomb Raider.



For me, if I was to think of any games in history that hold a memorable place in my heart it would be Origin titles such as System Shock, Wing Commander, Strike Commander and the Ultima series (Ultima 7 & 8 particularly). Damn I miss Origin. Wish EA hadn't ruined them, and Westwood Studios as well.

I'm also a big fan of Phantasy Star 1-4 from Sega.


----------



## quantumtheif

You can't go wrong with sim city 3000. Civ 4, and medal of honor are my favorite classics.


----------



## Warren_Paul

SimCity 2000 is best SimCity.


----------



## Grimward

Can't believe I never saw this thread before. 

NetHack, for sure.  Graphics?  What graphics?  Oh, and when I first played it the game was called "hack", although I'm told its original name was "Rogue".  Pretty sure it was written for DOS, but it runs under Windows 7 just fine, and I imagine Win8, too (don't have a device with that yet).  Open source game, so you can tweak it if you've a programmer's bent to you.


----------



## Refrka

Jill of the Jungle. That game was incredible. Hours of my childhood, wasted.


----------



## Boneman

Miner 49er, and Bounty Bob Strikes Back - atari 520!


----------



## lauren$77

Don't know if these are already mentioned - Captain Blood, Jinxter and arkanoid for the atari!


----------



## jastius

donkey kong,  asteroids,   smurfs, myst,  mortal combat, baldurs gate, everquest, the fellowship of the ring part one on the floppy disks... (lots of dos games, actually...)  the red baron,   and harvest moon <3 <3 <3.


----------



## Aun Doorback

Lanista said:


> Lords of Midnight on the Commodore 64....gotta love Luxor the Moonprince, Corleth the Fey and Utarg or Utarg (who was, as I recall, not playable)


 

OMG Lords Of Midnight was awesome, but what an awful ending, a one liner that said something like Ushgarak had fallen.  I played it on my ZX Spectrum 16K which I upgraded to 48K of super memory. Doomdark's Revenge was good too, but my tape recorder only managed to load it a few times and god forbid if you knocked the leads, it would simply crash but you wouldn't know for ages because the border lines kept moving up an down. Ah salad days! Get me a time machine so I can go back to my old bedroom in 1983 and live that life again!


----------



## Clever-Fox

Honestly, Call of Duty and Battlefield 1942. Can't beat the originals of either series... Even with all the new weapons and perks!


----------



## StormSeeker

Ah maaa gaaad! I still play my Sega genesis and I'm 24. Honestly. 

All of the OLD Sonics.

Sonic 1
Sonic 2
Sonic 3
Sonic & Knuckles

But the Daddy of them all is Sonic & Knuckles and Sonic 3 combined. * omfg jizz*

I loved the Snes, Mario All Stars and Super Mario World.


----------



## avalonimperium

Ah memory lane, My dad bought our first computer back in 1982 an Acorn Electron games were on cassette, conversions of arcade classics were snapper (pacman) killer gorilla (donkey kong) Hoper (frogger) and the grandaddy of the all ELITE!  When we finally got a diskdrive we got games like Strykers run 1 and 2 ad each month the electron user magazine had BASIC programs for you to write and save to disk such as Starfleet command manic miner and text based games like The necromancer.  My favorite games were Elite, Citadel, the Repton series and Sphinx adventure.  We later upgraded to a BBCB Micro which of course all the games worked on as the machines all ran on BASIC.

We got our first pc back around 1990 and had games on it that I still wish I could get to run on my modern pc.  Wing commander X-wing, Tie-fighter, and X-wing vs Tie-fighter.  Indiana Jones and the fate of Atlantis, Dungeon Keeper 1 and 2, all the simcity games Halflife along with opposing force and blueshift, Vampire the Masqurade - Redemption, the Tombraider series and Thief the dark project and thief 2 deadly shadows.  Playstation games like nightmare creatures and the resident evil games, Pirates the legend of blackcat Sky odyssey, ICO and Shadows of the collosus.

And before I forget my all time best old games must be Ultima Underworld 2 Labyrinth of Worlds, and Independence War


----------



## nubins

avalonimperium said:


> ....We got our first pc back around 1990 and had games on it that I still wish I could get to run on my modern pc. Wing commander X-wing, Tie-fighter, and X-wing vs Tie-fighter. Indiana Jones and the fate of Atlantis, Dungeon Keeper 1 and 2, all the simcity games Halflife along with opposing force and blueshift, Vampire the Masqurade - Redemption, the Tombraider series and Thief the dark project and thief 2 deadly shadows. Playstation games like nightmare creatures and the resident evil games, Pirates the legend of blackcat Sky odyssey, ICO and Shadows of the collosus.
> 
> And before I forget my all time best old games must be Ultima Underworld 2 Labyrinth of Worlds, and Independence War


 

Check out Star Citizen. Its in development now by the guy who made Wing Commander and Privateer and it's looking very very good


----------



## avalonimperium

Oh cool that sounds shiny yes i want to know more also i forgot to add thr monkey island games and biosys anyone else remember biosys theres just too many old games that i love doh almost forgot mehwarrior two and its addons mercenaries and ghostbears legacy bring on the stompy shooty death


----------



## Abernovo

Refrka said:


> Jill of the Jungle. That game was incredible. Hours of my childhood, wasted.


Jill of the Jungle was brilliant. Is it still available somewhere? That'd be one game I wouldn't mind revisiting. I could rescue the prince and escape, again.


----------

